# Baffin Impact Boots - on sale at GM



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Eco said:


> I would like to order a pair also. Thanks for the heads up on the sale! Is there a trick to using both promotion codes? I can only get one at a time to work. If I enter a second it cancels out the first.


I just ordered a pair (backordered). To get both discounts:

1st enter code: newyear
(10% off)

2nd Next proceed to checkout 
Bal = $111.24

3rd enter 2nd code: gtnm10
($10 off)
Bal = $101.24

Also free shipping

Just checked them out in the store ($179.99) but didnt have my size so ordered online. Had a $20 coupon from my gnd mtn card so ended up getting them for $88.11. Very nice boot & can't wait to get them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

This deal is still going strong. Had my local store match the on line price plus 10% off. $105 out the door.


----------

